# red nose



## jvizcaino696 (Aug 27, 2007)

hey everyone i'm new to this forum about four month ago i got my first pitbull a baby girl two month old red nose pitbull. i am interested in mating her once she becomes of age i'm a really big fan of the blue nose pitbulls. and a couple of my buddies own some. i was wondering what type of pitbulls will i get iff i cross a red nose and a blue nose will i get some of each or will i get a mix jus curious thank you in advance for your help... I'll post pics as soon as possible thanks


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

First of all welcome to the forum.

Second, congrats on your dog.

Third, What age do you think is a good time to start breeding your dog?

Is she registered and with whom? ADBA, UKC,AADR?

Why do you want to breed your dog, what are your plans for the puppies?


----------



## jvizcaino696 (Aug 27, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> First of all welcome to the forum.
> 
> Second, congrats on your dog.
> 
> ...


Thank you i do have her registered but not sure with who but i will find out for you guys in a second i was thinking around two years old, but this is jus an idea right now this is something i'm planning to do a while from now and lots i have to know about the breed. i'm planning hopefully on keeping some of the pups and giving some away i think shes a beautiful dog and will make beautiful babies


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

My friend did a litter like this.... He got mostly black nosed pits.... 1blue... and 2 blue fawns.... It all matters on the dogs genetics really and what there generations consist of.....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

are you going to be breeding the dogs for working purposes or conformation shows?


----------



## jvizcaino696 (Aug 27, 2007)

i'm don't want to breed the dog for money nor am i looking to make a dollar from it i'm doing it because the love i have for the animals.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

If you truly love the breed, you'll have your girl spayed


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

jvizcaino696 said:


> i'm don't want to breed the dog for money nor am i looking to make a dollar from it i'm doing it because the love i have for the animals.


Ok if you dont want to do it for money conformation or working purposis i dont see the point in breeding her also have you ever bred a dog and when she does have her litter what are you going to do with the pups you cant get rid of. you cant just throw them in the pound and if you dont have the facilities to keep them then either theres no reason for trying or wait until you have your plan all planned out


----------



## jvizcaino696 (Aug 27, 2007)

i obviously want to keep a couple of puppies i just not going to breed her and throw all the pups away.. and yea i have bred dogs before rottweilers


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Here are some links to help you produce the best puppies possible, and find them loving homes!

http://www.badrap.org/rescue/breeding.cfm
http://workingpitbull.com/breeder.htm
http://www.mprgroup.net/misc/breeding2.html


----------



## jvizcaino696 (Aug 27, 2007)

GSDbulldog thanks for the link i wasn't aware of that situation I have a new outlook now i am definetly going to think twice before breeding thanks again


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!! I hope that you like it here and discover what a wonderful breed you have let enter your life. Right now is not an ideal time to talk about breeding as the plight of the pitbull is in dire straightes. I'm glad that you are having second thought on this subject. I will forwarn you we do get a little testy on this subject.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> If you truly love the breed, you'll have your girl spayed


I don't understand, why?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sydney said:


> I don't understand, why?


If you really care about this breed you will doeverything you can to help put an end to BSL. Have you looked at the plight of the Pit BUll lately if you have then why would you want to bring more puppies in to the world to suffer at the fate of man in shelters and the court system.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> If you really care about this breed you will doeverything you can to help put an end to BSL. Have you looked at the plight of the Pit BUll lately if you have then why would you want to bring more puppies in to the world to suffer at the fate of man in shelters and the court system.


:goodpost:

Also, read the links I provided for the OP. They explain the "pit bull problem" in depth.


----------

